# [SOLVED] Mouse does not work in X.

## moult

I am using xorg-server 1.6.3 on a fresh install on an Acer Aspire 4535. I have enabled the hal useflag globally in make.conf. I followed the xorg migration guide available here. I do not have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. I do not have xf86-input-mouse or xf86-input-keyboard emerged. My xorg-server is emerged with the hal useflag, and with the "udev" INPUT_DEVICES. In my make.conf I have INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" (no mouse or keyboard).

With that, touchpad works and so does the keyboard. I have an unbranded USB mouse plugged in and that does not work.

My Xorg.0.log shows:

```
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG dpms success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 309 x 173

[config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.2" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display0" due to security policies in the configuration file)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as mouse

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: MOUSE)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SIGMACH1P U+P Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SIGMACH1P U+P Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SIGMACH1P U+P Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

Output DIG dpms success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success
```

Emerging xf86-input-mouse and/or enabling the "mouse" in INPUT_DEVICES causes my keyboard and touchpad and on occasions my screen too to stop working in X. It doesn't fix the mouse problem either.

As seen from the log it seems as though hal works perfectly fine to autodetect my keyboard, so hald is working fine. However it seems to want to fall back to the legacy drivers on the mouse (I think). I have tried /etc/init.d/hald restart - doesn't help. The problem is not with the mouse itself, it works on other computers and I have tried other mice. I have also tried switching usb ports, still didn't help.

Any ideas?

----------

## judepereira

Do you have xf86-input-evdev installed?

----------

## moult

Yes, I have xf86-input-devices installed. I also have Event Interface enabled in the kernel.

Ok - it's working now. I don't know what I did.

----------

